# Klick- oder Flatpedale



## fanatics (8. April 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich war gestern im Bikeladen und wollte mich nach Klickschuhen erkundigen. Da bekam ich von dem netten Herren die aussage das man beim Mountain Bike eher davon weggeht und zu Flat Pedalen geht. Ist das wirklich der Fall?

Gruß 
Florian


----------



## grey (8. April 2017)

hat beides seine Daseinsberechtigung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wolfplayer (8. April 2017)

es muss Dir zusagen und nicht das was der breiten Masse passt 
oder kaufst Du Dir auch gleich ein Fatbike, weil man beim MTB von den smallen Reifen eher weg geht


----------



## fanatics (8. April 2017)

Das mir das passen muss ist schon klar.
Bin noch kein Klickschuh gefahren habe von daher keine Erfahrung was besser ist. Gibt es irgendwelche Kriterien wonach man wählen könnte was wofür besser ist?

Gruß


----------



## OldenBiker (8. April 2017)

Was besser ist, kann man so gar nicht sagen. Ich fahre Klickies, solange ich bike und würde nix anderes mehr fahren, egal wie grob die Trails sind.
Andere würden sagen, da kommt man nicht schnell genug raus, hat besseren Stand auf dem Pedal, etc.
Also Qual der Wahl. Was aber stimmt, wenn Du dich für Klickies entscheidest: am Anfang wirst Du dich daran gewöhnen müssen und auch ein paar mal unsanft abgehen. Andererseits kannste bei Flats abrutschen und Dir die Waden oder das Schienbein zerkratzen.


----------



## hardtails (8. April 2017)

wie wärs wenn du das machst was dir zusagt und nicht was der Markt  der Forum oder wer auch immer sagt

ich kann dir sagen
mit clickies jahrelang gefahren, nicht einmal unkontrolliert umgefallen oder nicht raus gekommen
mit Flats jahrelang gefahren, nie abgerutscht und die Schienbeine zerstört

und als Ausnahmetalent seh ich mich so gar nicht


----------



## RetroRider (8. April 2017)

Beim reinen gegen's Schienbein knallen gibt' bei Klickies Quetschung mit innerer Blutung ("grün und blau"), und beim Flat einfach nur Löcher. Sieht zwar wegen des "Betriebsmittelaustritts" schlimmer aus, aber Klickies tun mehr weh. 
Wenn man zusätzlich das Pedal am Schienbein entlangschrammt, könnten Flats schlimmer sein. Hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
Für mich persönlich sind Flats besser. Weil ich bei Klickies keine spürbaren Vorteile hab, sondern einfach nur mehr Umständlichkeit (weniger universelle Schuhe, Cleatverschleiß, Einstellerei).


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Beim reinen gegen's Schienbein knallen gibt' bei Klickies Quetschung mit innerer Blutung ("grün und blau"), und beim Flat einfach nur Löcher. Sieht zwar wegen des "Betriebsmittelaustritts" schlimmer aus, aber Klickies tun mehr weh.
> Wenn man zusätzlich das Pedal am Schienbein entlangschrammt, könnten Flats schlimmer sein. Hab ich aber noch nicht ausprobiert.
> Für mich persönlich sind Flats besser. Weil ich bei Klickies keine spürbaren Vorteile hab, sondern einfach nur mehr Umständlichkeit (weniger universelle Schuhe, Cleatverschleiß, Einstellerei).



Ich hab mir mal den Knochen abgeschabt. Hab fast geheult so abartig war das. Spüre heut noch ne Vertiefung an dieser Stelle. Fahre trotzdem lieber Flats. Hab einfach zu viel Schiss nicht schnell genug raus zu kommen an technischen Stellen. Lieber ab u an mal Aua am Schienenbein.


----------



## fanatics (8. April 2017)

Fährt man bei Flats die Standard Pedale oder wechselt man da dann auch eher auf spezielle? 
Gruß


----------



## Tony- (8. April 2017)

Ich fahre beides und für mich sind die Klicks nicht dafür da um mehr halt auf den Pedalen zu haben sondern um schneller zu fahren. Runder Tritt un so..


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Fährt man bei Flats die Standard Pedale oder wechselt man da dann auch eher auf spezielle?
> Gruß



Flats sind flache Pedale mit großer Standfläche und mehr oder weniger spitzen und langen Pins für den Halt auf dem Pedal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2017)

Tonyvercetty schrieb:


> Ich fahre beides und für mich sind die Klicks nicht dafür da um mehr halt auf den Pedalen zu haben sondern um schneller zu fahren. Runder Tritt un so..



Es gibt viele Biker die den "runden Tritt" als Mythos abtun. Gab auch mal eine Untersuchung  mit Messungen etc..


----------



## Nomadbiker (8. April 2017)

Wie wärs denn mit Wechselpedalen? Fahre die schon seit Jahren und will auch nix mehr anderes. Hab die Vorteile vom runderen Tritt bei meinen Touren. Und wenns holprig und/oder bösartig wird, klick ich aus und fahr auf der Bärentatze. Fühl mich da wohler um mich bei Sturz schneller vom Rad zu trennen. Hab jetzt schon 2 Überschläge mit Klickies durch und da konnte ich mich nicht so schnell vom Rad trennen wie bei einem seitlichem Sturz, dh. da hebelts dir erstma die Beine voll nach hinten weg, und mit abrollen ist dann auch nix mehr.


----------



## Tony- (8. April 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Es gibt viele Biker die den "runden Tritt" als Mytos abtun. Gab auch mal eine Untersuchung  mit Messungen etc..


Damit habe ich mich nicht beschäftigt, kann nur sagen, dass ich auf einer strecke von 25km mit Klicks eine ca um 4km/h höhehere Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit halten kann.


----------



## tobi2036 (8. April 2017)

Ich habe bei meinem ersten Mtb von meinen anfangs verbauten "Bärentatzen"-flats eine lebenslange Narbe
in der Wade davongetragen. Kurz darauf bin ich dann sowieso auf Klickies umgestiegen. Nie mehr weg davon.
Iim Winter montiere ich zumindest _Halb Klick/Halb Flat_ für den Notfall, dass die Klicks verstopfen.
Fühle mich mit Klicks am sichersten.


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn mit Wechselpedalen? Fahre die schon seit Jahren und will auch nix mehr anderes. Hab die Vorteile vom runderen Tritt bei meinen Touren. Und wenns holprig und/oder bösartig wird, klick ich aus und fahr auf der Bärentatze. Fühl mich da wohler um mich bei Sturz schneller vom Rad zu trennen. Hab jetzt schon 2 Überschläge mit Klickies durch und da konnte ich mich nicht so schnell vom Rad trennen wie bei einem seitlichem Sturz, dh. da hebelts dir erstma die Beine voll nach hinten weg, und mit abrollen ist dann auch nix mehr.



Kombis taugen nix. Die Bärentatze ist kein Flarpedal und bietet kaum Grip, mit Klickschuhen schon mal gar nicht.  Besser man gewöhnt sich an ein System.


----------



## urban_overload (8. April 2017)

Ich fahr auf dem Hardtail Klickpedale und auf dem Fully Flatpedale. Mit dem Hardtail fahr ich hauptsächlich Forstraßen und leichte Wege/Trails bzw. ab und zu Feierabendrunden mit Freunden auf Asphalt/Schotter, da gefällt mir die fixe Verbindung zwischen Pedal und Schuh/Fuß und die (vermeintlich?) bessere Kraftübertragung bzw. die Möglichkeit, auch mal an den Pedalen zu ziehen.
Das Fully habe ich zwar erst seit kurzem, doch über die Entscheidung an diesem Flats zu fahren bin ich mittlerweile sehr froh, nachdem mir bei einer meiner letzten Runden auf einer steileren Abfahrt, nach einer Wurzelstufe (Trackwalk, was ist das?  ), die Front wegtauchte und ich einfach mehr oder weniger elegant nach hinten absteigen konnten. Mit Klicks wär' ich vermutlich unschön auf die Fresse geflogen. Klar, das Ausklicken dauert nicht lange, aber in solch einer Situation eben doch diesen Bruchteil einer Sekunde *zu* lange.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## systemgewicht (8. April 2017)

Nur meine Erfahrung:
1) Kombis sind total nervig weil man sich immer konzentrieren muss welche Seite man nun wählt
2) Klickies haben die beste Kraftübertragung und sind super für XC und Tour
3) Flats sind sicherer wenn ein schneller Abstieg erforderlich ist. Also typisch Trail.

Ich hab Klickies am XC Bike und Flats am Semi-Bike (Trail)


----------



## Nomadbiker (8. April 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Kombis taugen nix. Die Bärentatze ist kein Flarpedal und bietet kaum Grip, mit Klickschuhen schon mal gar nicht.



Aha, wieder was gelernt vom Fachmann.
Alter Schwede, immer einfach Behauptungen aufzustellen was taugt und was nicht find ich schon ganzschön überheblich aber da bist du ja nicht der einzige im Forum. Das was ich geschrieben habe ist meine Erfahrung die ich bisher beim jahrelangen Radfahren gemacht hab und die geb ich einfach an den den TE weiter, damit der sich seine Meinung bilden kann, vielleicht ist es ja das richtige für ihn.
Wie du drauf kommst das ne Tatze keinen Grip hat ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel, mein Klickschuh krallt sich da voll mit der Sohle rein in die Verzahnung und abrutschen is nicht, genau wie bei dem Flatpedal mit den Pins außer das die eine etwas größere Standfläche haben. Wenn man doch mal beim Sturz abrutscht tut beides auch ungefähr gleich höllisch weh.



systemgewicht schrieb:


> 1) Kombis sind total nervig weil man sich immer konzentrieren muss welche Seite man nun wählt


Da hast du teilweise recht, es dauert echt ne Zeit bis man das sauber hinkriegt. Da kann man auch einfach entnervt sich für ein System entscheiden. Ich mach das aber mitlerweile ohne Nachzudenken.


systemgewicht schrieb:


> 2) Klickies haben die beste Kraftübertragung und sind super für XC und Tour
> 3) Flats sind sicherer wenn ein schneller Abstieg erforderlich ist. Also typisch Trail.


Seh ich genauso, habe aber nur ein Bike und deshalb die Kombipedalen je nach Fahrsituation.
Fahre dazu auch passend 29zoll vorne und 27,5zoll hinten


----------



## S-H-A (8. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Aha, wieder was gelernt vom Fachmann.
> Alter Schwede, immer einfach Behauptungen aufzustellen was taugt und was nicht find ich schon ganzschön überheblich aber da bist du ja nicht der einzige im Forum. Das was ich geschrieben habe ist meine Erfahrung die ich bisher beim jahrelangen Radfahren gemacht hab und die geb ich einfach an den den TE weiter, damit der sich seine Meinung bilden kann, vielleicht ist es ja das richtige für ihn.
> Wie du drauf kommst das ne Tatze keinen Grip hat ist mir ehrlich gesagt ein Rätsel, mein Klickschuh krallt sich da voll mit der Sohle rein in die Verzahnung und abrutschen is nicht, genau wie bei dem Flatpedal mit den Pins außer das die eine etwas größere Standfläche haben. Wenn man doch mal beim Sturz abrutscht tut beides auch ungefähr gleich höllisch weh.
> 
> ...



Die Tatsache dass du wirklich Bärentatze mit Flats vergleicht reicht mir! Ohne Worte...


----------



## pax_romanum (9. April 2017)

Klicks sind kälter im Winter weils nunmal ein Loch im Schuh ist und es die Wärme über das Metall gut ableitet.
Mit Klicks sind Bunny Hops viel einfacher und du verlierst das Bike nicht beim springen.
Ich bin beides gefahren. Bleibe jetzt bei Flats mit Pins weil ich keine Rekorde aufstellen muss.


----------



## OldenBiker (9. April 2017)

Gibt da noch einen Punkt, warum man zu Klickies greifen sollte. Der trifft aber relativ selten zu, nämlich die Schugröße. Ab einer bestimmten Schuhgröße ist das fast unmöglich, vernünftige Schuhe für Flats zu bekommen. Wer da was anderes behauptet, soll mir mal welche in Größe 50 verlinken.
Aber solche Waldbrandaustreter dürften eher selten sein. Mich hat's leider erwischt.


----------



## fanatics (9. April 2017)

Ihr macht es einem echt nicht leichter.
Rekorde aufstellen will ich auch nicht. Ich fahre meistens einfach Rothaarsteig oder andere Waldwege in der Umgebung. 
Brauche so oder so neue Schuhe aber was Klick oder Flat?? 
Klickpedale/ Kombi (Shimano PD-M324) habe ich. Bräuchte also nur Schuhe. Bei Flats Schuhe und Pedale oder kann man die Shimano bzw. original Cube Pedale lassen?


----------



## xyzHero (9. April 2017)

Beides klappt gleich gut, hat aber spezifische Vor- und Nachteile.
Ich bin beides gefahren und beides hat gut funktioniert. Bin aber wegen meinem Anforderungsprofil bei einer Sorte "hängen" geblieben.
Du musst dich selbst einfach entscheiden. Das Einzige was ich wirklich nicht empfehlen kann sind Kombipedale. Die taugen aus meiner Sicht nicht und vereinen eher die Nachteile.

Gruß xyzHero


----------



## rhnordpool (9. April 2017)

Ein kleiner Aspekt, der auch schon mal im Nebensatz bei Retrorider anklang. Wenn Du längere Touren fährst, wo auch gern mal Schiebestrecken dabei sind (also Transalp z.B.) oder generell Laufen angesagt ist, machen Flats eher Sinn, weil man sie im Prinzip auch mit jedem Schuh mit Profilsohle gut fahren und dann entsprechend besser laufen kann. Spezialschuhe für Flats machen sicher Sinn, wenn man extrem fährt (schnell, Sprünge, ruppige Trails). Für alles andere brauchts nicht mal die, um genug Grip auf der Pedale zu haben. Und ob die Clickiefahrer wirklich soviel schneller sind wegen der "optimaleren Kraftübertragung"? Keine Ahnung, hab Clickies bisher nicht probiert und daher keinen direkten Vergleich. Aber bei der Tour gestern war mein Kumpel mit 27,5" 140 mm AM-Fully und Clickies vornweg, ich mit 26" 120 mm Tourenfully und Flats mittendrin und der Spezi mit 29" HT und Clickies hintendran. Hat also vielleicht auch was mit Kraft und Kondition zu tun.


----------



## burki111 (9. April 2017)

Nunja, die Kombi Wanderschuh Flatpedal ist ja auch nicht gerade optimal und wenn man einen wirklich  geeigneten Schuh fürs Flatpedal hernimmt, so sieht es zu Fuß im richtig alpinen Gelände wieder übel aus.
Ich benutze Flatpedale nur, wenn ich zur Skitour oder (auch da nicht immer, da ich für diesen Zweck eben auch Wanderschuhe mit Klick habe) zum Klettern gehe. Ganz selten dann noch manchmal im Winter, wenn die Unterlage sehr gemischt ist.

Ansonsten fahre ich mit Klickpedalen sowohl an längeren Anstiegen, als auch bei technischen Downhills wesentlich kraftschonender und sicherer.
Den größten Nachteil von Flatpedalen sehe ich beim Tragen, wenn sich mal wieder ein Pin ins Fleisch bohrt.

Ansonsten ist es natürlich Geschmackssache und jeder soll doch das fahren, was er/sie möchte.


----------



## _Vader (9. April 2017)

Probiers doch einfach mal aus. Hat mich auch gereizt und die Erfahrung und das Umstellen macht auch viel Spaß. 
Runder Tritt und so weiter ist laut einer Studie eher was für Profis und der Gewinn an Effektivität recht klein. Subjektives empfinden ausgeschlossen. Ist mir aber auch egal. Bin meistens in einer Gruppe oder zu zweit unterwegs und da bin ich meist nicht der limitierende Futzi.
Bei gemäßigten Trails und Touren geben dir die Klickpedale eine bessere Kontrolle und es macht Bock auch mal an den Pedalen zu ziehen. Sehr spaßig, wenn man von Flats kommt. 
Ein nogo der Klickies ist aber der Winter, brutal kalt im Vergleich zu Flats, obwohl ich recht warme Schuhe hab. (letzte tour bei -13 hätt ich gefühlt fast meinen Fuß verloren ) Und auf extremen Trails, gebastelten Downhills oder im Park würd ich nie Klickies fahren. Denn wie schon oben genannt, kommt man zwar schnell raus, aber bei weitem nicht schnell genug.
Optik beider Schuharten ist meiner Meinung nach scheiße. Die allermeisten Klickschuhe sind einfach brutal hässlich und die Skateroptik der five ten ist auch nicht meins. Dazwischen gibts wenig. Wobei momentan die optikpalette erweitert wird. (adidas Terrex, neue five ten pro, vaude .. iwas..)
Normale Schuhe auf Flats reichen mir nicht. Welche mit grobem Profil schon gleich zwei mal nicht. Wenn dann andere Turnschuhe. Am besten waren bis jetzt, neben den obligatorischen five ten, Basketballshuhe mit Hallensohle. Musste ich mal zwangsläufig ausprobieren und hat echt überaschend gut geklappt. 
Von Kombiteilen wurde mir auch abgeraten, kann aber nix dazu sagen. Hatt ich noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tony- (9. April 2017)

Wenn man ernsthaft mit Klicks fahren will dann bitte solche Schuhe:





Die Vertiefung in der Mitte erleichter das Finden vom Pedal z.B.
Das Ganze dann mit Pedalen dieser Art:




Wenn Flats dann sowas:




Und Schuhe mit einer Flachen Sohle wie diese hier:




Alles andere ist weder Fisch noch Fleisch und macht keine Freude.


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich war gestern im Bikeladen und wollte mich nach Klickschuhen erkundigen. Da bekam ich von dem netten Herren die aussage das man beim Mountain Bike eher davon weggeht und zu Flat Pedalen geht. Ist das wirklich der Fall?
> 
> Gruß
> Florian


Hi Fanatics,

du erlebst das Hauptproblem bei einer Anfrage in einem Forum mit der maximalen Anzahl von widersprüchlichen Aussagen weil du nichts über deine Absichten beim Biken gesagt hast!
Natürlich antwortet jetzt jeder aus seiner Sicht und mittlerweile greifen sich sogar die verschiedenen Teilnehmer an weil jeder auf seinen Erfahrungsschatz schaut. Also erzählt uns erst mal was du vor hast. Wenn jemand nur gemütlich durch den Wald radeln will, am besten auch noch auf Forstwegen, dann ist es so ziemlich egal was für Pedale und Schuhe er benutz.
Übrigens ist der Unterschied beim Lösen vom Pedal wenn man Flatschuhe mit weicher Sohle (FiveTen) und scharfe Stifte in den Pedalen hat und bei einem weich eingestellten Klicki mit 56er Klit sehr gering. Man muss nämlich bei der beschriebenen Flatsituation den Fuß richtig nach oben vom Pedal nehmen, damit er sich auch wirklich löst. Anders könnte man damit auch nicht ambitioniert fahren.


----------



## fanatics (9. April 2017)

Hallo,
ja das stimmt. Ich fahre hauptsächlich Rothaarsteig  (wers kennt) also normale Waldwege. Bei schlechtem Wetter normale Straße. Und wollte demnächst vielleicht mal den ein oder anderen Trail in der Umgebung fahren.
Gruß


----------



## Yeti666 (9. April 2017)

Ein Aspekt der für Flat-Pedale spricht wurde hier noch nicht angesprochen und ist möglicherweise für Dich auch nicht so wichtig. Klick Pedale versauen nachhaltig die Sprungtechniken. Gerade beim "Ursprung" dem Bunny-Hop den man können sollte und auch in kniffligen Situationen auf dem Trail weiterhilft.


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2017)

Yeti666 schrieb:


> Ein Aspekt der für Flat-Pedale spricht wurde hier noch nicht angesprochen und ist möglicherweise für Dich auch nicht so wichtig. Klick Pedale versauen nachhaltig die Sprungtechniken. Gerade beim "Ursprung" dem Bunny-Hop den man können sollte und auch in kniffligen Situationen auf dem Trail weiterhilft.


Hi Yeti666
tut mir leid, wenn ich dir widersprechen muss. Klickis lassen alle Manöver zu, die man mit Flats fährt und umgekehrt. Die Frage ist, wie man es lernt und was die gängige Lehrmeinung ist. Man kann auch ohne eine Bunnyhop eine 30cm dicken Baum queren oder eine entsprechende Stufe rauf fahren. Springen kann man sowieso alles mit Klickis.
Es ist allerdings problematisch, wenn man hin und wieder mal mit Flats fahren möchte obwohl man sonst Klickis benutz. Das kann durchaus gefährlich werden, weil man nicht über die entsprechende Fußtechnik verfügt. Also wenn Kickis, dann immer Klickis!
Ich denke aber auch wie du, das unsere Diskussion für Fanatics eher theoretisch ist.
Der Verkäufer im Shop hat recht, wenn er die Flats empfiehlt, da dies auch alle MTB-Schulen tun.
Da ist es relativ egal wenn einige unverbesserliche die schwierigsten Moves mit Klickis fahren.


----------



## urban_overload (9. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Übrigens ist der Unterschied beim Lösen vom Pedal wenn man Flatschuhe mit weicher Sohle (FiveTen) und scharfe Stifte in den Pedalen hat und bei einem weich eingestellten Klicki mit 56er Klit sehr gering.



Erstens bezweifle ich das und selbst wenn es stimmt, kann genau dieser sehr geringe Unterschied, dieser Bruchteil einer Sekunde darüber entscheiden, ob man nach hinten abspringt oder mitsamt Bike vorneüber auf die Fresse fliegt.


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Erstens bezweifle ich das und selbst wenn es stimmt, kann genau dieser sehr geringe Unterschied, dieser Bruchteil einer Sekunde darüber entscheiden, ob man nach hinten abspringt oder mitsamt Bike vorneüber auf die Fresse fliegt.


Du kannst gerne zweifeln. Wird dir eh nicht helfen, da ich noch nie gesehen habe, das bei drohendem Überschlag nach vorne jemand nach hinten abgesprungen ist. Aber hier darf ja jeder seinen Schrott verbreiten.


----------



## urban_overload (9. April 2017)

Dann hast du noch nicht viel gesehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass mir erst letztes Wochenende genau so eine Situation widerfahren ist.



DR_Z schrieb:


> Aber hier darf ja jeder seinen Schrott verbreiten.


Stimmt. Warum sollte nur dir dieses Privileg zustehen.


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Dann hast du noch nicht viel gesehen. Ist ja nicht so, dass mir erst letztes Wochenende genau so eine Situation widerfahren ist.
> 
> 
> Stimmt. Warum sollte nur dir dieses Privileg zustehen.


ich fahre nur Klickis, egal ob Downhill. Klettersteig runter oder, oder, oder..
Wenn ich einen Move oder Sprung wirklich schaffen will, dann hätte ich so oder so kaum eine Chance den noch abzubrechen.
Wenn ich natürlich mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hänge und mir wegen einer Wurzel oder Stufe schon fast in die Hose mache, dann ist der Weg zum Absprung nach hinten natürlich nicht mehr weit.
Ich sagte ja auch schon weiter oben


DR_Z schrieb:


> Der Verkäufer im Shop hat recht, wenn er die Flats empfiehlt, da dies auch alle MTB-Schulen tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## urban_overload (9. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> ich fahre nur Klickis, egal ob Downhill. Klettersteig runter oder, oder, oder..


Wow, bist du toll. Keks?



DR_Z schrieb:


> Wenn ich natürlich mit dem Hintern auf dem Hinterrad hänge und mir wegen einer Wurzel oder Stufe schon fast in die Hose mache, dann ist der Weg zum Absprung nach hinten natürlich nicht mehr weit.


Wo das schon wieder rausliest is mir n Rätsel.



DR_Z schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja auch schon weiter oben


Schön und gut, darum ging's mir aber nicht, ich habe hier lediglich meine eigene ErFAHRung zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## DR_Z (9. April 2017)

Hat mit toll nix zu tun, fahre schon immer so und kann nicht anders.
Bei einer ausreichenden Gewichtsverteilung aufs Vorderrad und dem Willen die Problemstelle schaffen zu wollen ist meine Position auf dem Bike so, dass ich beim Bergabfahren nicht nach hinten absteigen könnte, auch wenn einige Bikeschulen das so vermitteln. Ginge beim Scheitern auch alles viel zu schnell. Wenn ich etwas als unfahrbar eingeschätzt habe, dann habe ich es bisher gar nicht gefahren oder habe, wenn es zu spät dafür war, natürlich einen Abflug gemacht.
Was ich sagen will, nur der, der das Absteigen (nach hinten) mit einkalkuliert, der kann es auch realisieren. Wenn ich so fahre, dann kann ich auch ausklicken. Hoffe, Frage ist beantwortet.


----------



## hirschy (9. April 2017)

Hab letztes Jahr auch mit mountainbiken angefangen und stand vor der gleichen Frage. Wollte gern auch "click" fahren, die PD-M324 Pedale fand ich allerdings nicht so dolle. Der Grip auf der Tatze ist eher Bescheiden. Reine "Clickies" hab ich mir auch zugelegt, ist aber ohne "Click-Schuh" nicht sonderlich gut zu fahren. Falls man auch mal mit dem Rad Brötchen holen will oder im Alltag unterwegs ist, nicht unwichtig.
Jetzt habe ich die Cube RFR Pedale in Kombination mit Shimano AM9 Schuhen und bin damit sehr zufrieden.
Eingeclickt geht's geradeaus, berghoch und auch bergrunter... Wenn's zu ruppig wird oder Sprünge kommen, sowie für Fahrtechnik nehm ich die Flat-Seite.
Klappt beides wunderbar, war ne super Wahl!


----------



## urban_overload (9. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Was ich sagen will, nur der, der das Absteigen mit einkalkuliert, der kann es auch realisieren. Wenn ich so fahre, dann kann ich auch ausklicken.


Genau das halte ich für Unsinn. Den genau dieser Bruchteil einer Sekunde der zwischen der Realisation "geht nicht", dem Reflex/der Reakion "Ausklicken" und dem tatsächlichen ausklicken/ausgeklickt sein (und dann muss ich immer noch runter vom Bike) vergeht, ist eben der Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu lange. Da bin ich mit Flats schon 3x runter vom Bike. Gut, du versuchst die Stelle erst garnicht oder fliegst auf die Fresse, soll sein. Ich finde, es gibt auch etwas dazwischen.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (9. April 2017)

urban_overload schrieb:


> Genau das halte ich für Unsinn. Den genau dieser Bruchteil einer Sekunde der zwischen der Realisation "geht nicht", dem Reflex/der Reakion "Ausklicken" und dem tatsächlichen ausklicken/ausgeklickt sein (und dann muss ich immer noch runter vom Bike) vergeht, ist eben der Bruchteil einer Sekunde zu lange. Da bin ich mit Flats schon 3x runter vom Bike. Gut, du versuchst die Stelle erst garnicht oder fliegst auf die Fresse, soll sein. Ich finde, es gibt auch etwas dazwischen.


Also Dein Beispiel mit "nach hinten absteigen" fand ich auch etwas schräg. Ich fahre im Gelände Flats, und natürlich auch deshalb weil ich den Fuß in einer mir brenzlig erscheinenden Situation so schnell win möglich von der Pedale lösen möchte. Allerdings geschieht dies normalerweise zur Seite.Das heißt ich  versuche langsamer zu werden und laß mich dann schnell auf die mir sicher wirkenden Seite fallen und nehme dazu den Fuß auf der betreffenden Seite runter und fertig.


----------



## urban_overload (9. April 2017)

Meine Güte, dass ihr euch jetzt daran aufhängt, ob man seitlich oder nach hinten absteigt... vllt. ist es auch seitlich schräg nach hinten, ist doch komplett blunzn, es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. April 2017)

Hallo Prinzipienreiter..


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

Mein gott, streitet euch doch nicht.. Zum einen geht's nicht (nur) ums nach hinten absteigen, sondern zb darum, dass man keine engen kurven driften kann, da man da den fuß vom pedal nehmen muss oder auch dass man in der luft (gemeint bei kickern, siehe irgendein dirtjump video) mal schnell sein rad wegschmeißen kann und halbwegs gut auf den füßen landet. Und Ja das geht auch ohne eine einkalkulierung des verkackens von vornherein. Oder dass das rad bei nem sturz besser wegfliegt, statt noch ne sekunde an den füßen zu kleben und einem dann ins kreuz hagelt.
schlussendlich wissen wir alle, dass es von vorteil ist, bei viel airtime oder extremen trails, flats zu fahren. Sonst ist es kackegal, zumindest wenn man kein semipro ist und an den halbrunden tritt glaubt. Dass man trotzdem klicks im dh fahren kann versteht sich von selber. Gibt ein gewisses maß an besserer kontrolle, verbunden mit hoherem verletungsrisiko.
Dem op dürfte das wurscht sein. Wenn du noch kein versierter fahrtechniker bist, nimm lieber flats, dann gewöhnst du dir gewisse techniken (bunnyhop) nicht falsch an und der eventuelle spätere umstieg von flat auf klick ist nicht so schwer wie andersrum.


----------



## Nomadbiker (10. April 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Klickpedale/ Kombi (Shimano PD-M324) habe ich. Bräuchte also nur Schuhe.


Du hast ja schon Kombipedale, dann hol dir ordentliche Klickschuhe und los gehts. Wirste dann schon selber merken wieviel und bei welchen Gelegenheiten du geklickt oder lieber auf dem Flat fährst. Dann merkste auch ob Kombipedale was für dich ist oder ob du dich für reine Klickies oder Flats entscheiden kannst. Auch wenn hier im Thread die Meinungen auseinandergehn, kann man sich schon seine Infos rausfiltern was für welche Zwecke am besten geeignet ist.
Für mich als alten Wechselpedaler der öfter auch bergauf schiebt oder im Schlamm unterwegs ist wo man Profilsohle braucht, und auch mal mit den Bikeschuhen durch die Stadt läuft empfehle ich dir die Vaude Kelby die laufen sich fast wie Turnschuhe nur etwas härter. Fürn reinen Sommer sind die allerdings zu Warm. Da gibts aber auch noch Sommermodelle von Vaude die haben die gleichen Eigenschaften.
Ich fahre übrigends auf den meisten Touren circa 70% Click und 30% ausgeklickt und öfter auch Schiebepassagen von mehreren hundert Metern.


----------



## OldenBiker (10. April 2017)

Also das beide Pedaltypen ihre Vor-und Nachteile haben, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein. Was ich aber mal für ausgemachten Blödsinn halte, ist das ständige behaupten, man käme nicht schnell genug aus den Klickies raus und man könne damit nicht alles fahren. Das kann man so nicht stehen lassen. 
KLar, wenn man damit anfängt, bleibt man oft hängen. Es ist eben Übungssache. Wenn man allerdings, was wohl bei einigen der Fall ist, en Bike mit Flats hat und eins mit Klickies, dann wird sich nicht die richtige Gewöhnung einstellen, da das System zu oft gewechselt wird.
Wer aber, wie ich auch, schon seit Ewigkeiten, bei mir seit den 90ern, mit Klickies fährt, der kommt genauso schnell aus den Pedalen raus. Auch das nach hinten absteigen ist dann kein Problem.
Manche kommen mit Klickies besser zurecht, andere eben mit Flats. Welches System es werden soll, muss man eben ausprobieren. Das größte Problem bei Klickies ist nur, das sehr viel ständig denken, man käme nicht schnell genug raus. Und genau das wird dann auch so sein.


----------



## systemgewicht (10. April 2017)

Natürlich muss es jeder auch selber wissen und mit ausreichend Übung sollte auch nichts passieren.



OldenBiker schrieb:


> Wer aber, wie ich auch, schon seit Ewigkeiten, bei mir seit den 90ern, mit Klickies fährt, der kommt genauso schnell aus den Pedalen raus. Auch das nach hinten absteigen ist dann kein Problem.



Das nach hinten absteigen sehe ich nicht als den einzigen denkbaren Problemfall.
Ich selber bin z.B. schon ungekippt als ich mit dem einen Fuß schon draussen war, das Rad mir dann aber zur anderen Seite kippte. Obwohl ich auch schon seit den 90ern SPD fahre. (Ist nix schlimmes passiert.)

Der Fall in diesem Video liegt IMO auch an den Klickern:
http://vid.pr0gramm.com/2015/05/04/07c8a9d49499356d.mp4
Und das ist meinem Kumpel schon einmal genau so passiert.


Klar sind das beides Fahrerfehler. Mit Flats wäre sie aber nicht passiert.


----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es jeder auch selber wissen und mit ausreichend Übung sollte auch nichts passieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Klar, Klickis fressen auch kleine Kinder.
Habe den gleichen Fall schon mehr als einmal, unmittelbar dahinter fahrend, mit Flat erlebt. Wo kein Platz ist einen Fuß zu setzen, da ist dann eben der Abgrund. Das ist bestimmt kein Klicki-Umfaller.
Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, es gibt bestimmt Fälle wie den von "Vader" beschriebenen Fall während der Airtime sich vom Bike zu trennen. Dann schreibt Vader aber auch, dass man nicht mit Klickis und Fuß raus um eine Ecke sliden kann - Warum soll das nicht gehen? Wenn ich einen Stützfuß brauche, dann klicke ich aus und habe meinen Fuß da wo ich ihn brauche.
Ist aber eventuell auch eine Erfahrungssache.


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Klar, Klickis fressen auch kleine Kinder.
> Dann schreibt Vader aber auch, dass man nicht mit Klickis und Fuß raus um eine Ecke sliden kann - Warum soll das nicht gehen? Wenn ich einen Stützfuß brauche, dann klicke ich aus und habe meinen Fuß da wo ich ihn brauche.


Nur dass wir uns richtig verstehen:






Der Fuß geht hauptsächlich raus, um gewicht nach vorne zu bekommen, um den drift einzuleiten und dient nur im notfall als Stütze. Wenn man es ohne Hr Bremse kann, ist man dabei trotzdem noch recht schnell. Mit Flats kann ich das, aber mit klickies überhaupt nicht. Es kostet eine gewisse Konzentration um zum richtigen Zeitpunkt auszuklicken, weshalb das timing dann oft nicht passt und einklicken mit viel Speed auf nem anspruchsvollen Trail find ich ziemlich haarig. Gut, bin vlt nicht so versiert mit klickies wie ihr, aber ich lass es dann meistens wenn ich mit klickies unterwegs bin. zu hohes Risiko dass ich mich ablege wenn ichs nicht rechtzeitig schaffe einzuklicken.


----------



## fone (10. April 2017)

fanatics schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich der Fall?


Nein.


----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Nur dass wir uns richtig verstehen:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ehrlich gesagt fahre ich keine Higspeed-Drifts. Aber die üblichen Sachen wo man den Fuß schon mal vorsichtshalber raus tut. Manchmal ist es auch nur eine "Balancierstange" ohne Bodenkontakt. Ich fahre allerdings auch auf dem AM ein Klicki mit Rahmen 





Da hat man beim Wiederaufsetzen in kritischen Situationen immer was unter dem Fuß ;-)


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt fahre ich keine Higspeed-Drifts. Aber die üblichen Sachen wo man den Fuß schon mal vorsichtshalber raus tut.


schon klar, dass das funktioniert. Das meinte ich ja auch nicht. deshalb die letzte ergänzung.



DR_Z schrieb:


> Da hat man beim Wiederaufsetzen in kritischen Situationen immer was unter dem Fuß ;-)


Wenn man halbwegs schnell auf nem anspruchsvollen Trail unterwegs ist, reicht sowas uneingeklickt, mir zumindest nicht aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> schon klar, dass das funktioniert. Das meinte ich ja auch nicht. deshalb die letzte ergänzung.
> 
> 
> Wenn man halbwegs schnell auf nem anspruchsvollen Trail unterwegs ist, reicht sowas uneingeklickt, mir zumindest nicht aus.


Ist auch nicht zum uneingeklickten Fahren gedacht, nur für die Sekunden bis zum KLICK. Die Bärentatze behndert das Einklicken sehr und der reine Klicki hat sehr großes Potential zum direkten Abrutschen.


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> (...) und einklicken mit viel Speed auf nem anspruchsvollen Trail find ich ziemlich haarig. (...) zu hohes Risiko dass ich mich ablege wenn ichs nicht rechtzeitig schaffe einzuklicken.


wir drehen uns im Kreis...


----------



## pax_romanum (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> wir drehen uns im Kreis...



Dafür aber mit rundem Tritt


----------



## talybont (10. April 2017)

Ich versuche mich derzeit an Flats zu gewöhnen (seit Januar), bin vorher 16 Jahre nur Clipless gefahren - es ist echt schwer, eingefahrene Muster zu durchbrechen. Kann oft die Spannung nicht halten, wenn es ruppig wird. Das ist dann ohne feste Bindung oft lustig anzuschauen. Ansonsten finde ich den Unterschied nun nicht so gewaltig, was Tritteffizienz angeht. Es findet halt keine Zugphase statt - inwieweit die am Vortrieb beteiligt ist, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.


----------



## Nomadbiker (10. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Da hat man beim Wiederaufsetzen in kritischen Situationen immer was unter dem Fuß ;-)


Ja aber nur bei der von dir beschriebenen Kurven-Fuß raus-Situation.Mein Kumpel fährt die auch............beidseitig uneingeklickt da drauf zu stehen wenns haarig wird......... nur mit Hang zur Selbstverstümmelung. 
Aber soll jeder fahren wie er will, es gibt ja zum Glück nur 3 Optionen und der TE hat jetzt mit Sicherheit genug Meinungen und Pros/Contras gehört.


----------



## Nomadbiker (10. April 2017)

Mich würde auch mal ne Umfrage interessieren wer was fährt.
Ich schätze mal
40% Klickies
50% Flat oder Tatze
10% Wechselpedale


----------



## systemgewicht (10. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Mich würde auch mal ne Umfrage interessieren wer was fährt.



OK, bittesehr:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/klick-oder-flat-welche-pedaltypen-fahrt-ihr-umfrage.841080/


----------



## Hammer-Ali (10. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Klar, Klickis fressen auch kleine Kinder.
> Habe den gleichen Fall schon mehr als einmal, unmittelbar dahinter fahrend, mit Flat erlebt. Wo kein Platz ist einen Fuß zu setzen, da ist dann eben der Abgrund. Das ist bestimmt kein Klicki-Umfaller.
> Verstehe mich bitte nicht falsch, es gibt bestimmt Fälle wie den von "Vader" beschriebenen Fall während der Airtime sich vom Bike zu trennen. Dann schreibt Vader aber auch, dass man nicht mit Klickis und Fuß raus um eine Ecke sliden kann - Warum soll das nicht gehen? Wenn ich einen Stützfuß brauche, dann klicke ich aus und habe meinen Fuß da wo ich ihn brauche.
> Ist aber eventuell auch eine Erfahrungssache.


Kommst Du denn genauso schnell wieder mit dem Schuh reingeklickt?


----------



## Yeti666 (10. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Hi Yeti666
> tut mir leid, wenn ich dir widersprechen muss. Klickis lassen alle Manöver zu, die man mit Flats fährt und umgekehrt. Die Frage ist, wie man es lernt und was die gängige Lehrmeinung ist. Man kann auch ohne eine Bunnyhop eine 30cm dicken Baum queren oder eine entsprechende Stufe rauf fahren. Springen kann man sowieso alles mit Klickis.
> Es ist allerdings problematisch, wenn man hin und wieder mal mit Flats fahren möchte obwohl man sonst Klickis benutz. Das kann durchaus gefährlich werden, weil man nicht über die entsprechende Fußtechnik verfügt. Also wenn Kickis, dann immer Klickis!
> Ich denke aber auch wie du, das unsere Diskussion für Fanatics eher theoretisch ist.
> ...



Springen kann man eben nicht alles oder schon mal Jemand einen 'No Foot Can Can' oder Superman Seatgrab mit Klickis springen gesehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 54516 (10. April 2017)

@fanatics,
probier es einfach aus, alles andere ist Kaffeesatzleserei für dich.
ich fahre seit mittlerweile 25 Jahre bike, sowohl DH als auch auch Marathons, aber alles nur mit Klickies.
das ein/ausklinken, geht irgendwann wie im Schlaf . Man kann auch eine Wissenschaft drüber machen
Deswegen, hier zu sagen das oder das ist müll ist falsch, probiere es für dich aus was dir für DEINE Fahrweise besser passt.


----------



## OldenBiker (10. April 2017)

systemgewicht schrieb:


> Natürlich muss es jeder auch selber wissen und mit ausreichend Übung sollte auch nichts passieren.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ob das mit Flats im Video nicht passiert wäre, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Der Fuß wäre ins Leere gatappt. Aber das ist nur 'ne Vermutung. Allerdings sehe ich da 'ne Menge Leichtsinn.
Das mit dem zur Seite kippen und das Bike entscheidet sich dann doch für die andere Seite, kenne ich auch. Allerdings wenn man sich angewöhnt, in solchen Fällen generell mit beiden Füßen auszuklicken, kann man das locker abfangen.
Für mich spielt die Situation keine Rolle mehr, da die Ausklickbewegung bei mir in einen Reflex übergegangen ist. Ich muss nicht überlegen, mit welchen Fuss ich jetzt raus muss, sondern je nach Situation geht das automatisch. Ich denke aber auch nicht darüber nach, ob ich eventuell hängenbleiben könnte. Genau da liegt meiner Meinung auch das Problem vieler Klickiefahrer. Bei einer Bekannten von mir war genau dies der Fall. Sie ist in den 90ern nur Klickies gefahren. Nach einer gesundheitlich bedingten mehrjähriger Pause wollte sie wieder biken mit Klickies. Bei Ihr hat der Kopf nicht mitgemacht und fährt deswegen Flats.
Generell sind alle Tricks, die mit Flats gemacht werden, auch mit Klickies möglich, wenn auch mehr Übung dazu gehört. Man muss sich nur blind auf die Pedalsysteme verlassen können, egal ob Klick oder Flat. Ich komme z.B. nicht Flats zurecht. Hab's ausprobiert, ist nicht mein Ding. Deswegen sind Flats aber nicht besser als Klicks oder umgekehrt.
Die Frage ist, wie sehr lasse ich mich von den Kommentaren beeinflussen und hab ich den Mum, etwas unvoreingenommen auszuprobieren. Es ist ja leider so, das man eine Frage hat und dazu 15 Kommentare bekommt, die natürlich alle Recht haben. Da heisst's dann oft, das System ist Mist. Für denjenigen mag das sein, aber allgemein ist das wohl nicht. Man kann nicht pauschal sagen, Flats für dies und Klicks für das. Es gibt immer jemanden, der das Gegenteil beweist.


----------



## RetroRider (10. April 2017)

Ich merke nicht nur bei Klickern keinen Vorteil, sondern beim ovalen Kettenblatt, das ich mir neulich installiert hab, merk ich auch Nix.  Ein kleineres rundes KB hätte wohl den selben Effekt. Aber immerhin braucht man für's Kettenblatt keine Spezialschuhe.


----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

Hammer-Ali schrieb:


> Kommst Du denn genauso schnell wieder mit dem Schuh reingeklickt?


Hi,
die PDM 8020 helfen schon etwas zur Überbrückung bis ich drin bin, aber ich habe natürlich auch Momente, gerade und nur wenn es sehr holperig bergab geht und man mal aus Vorsicht einen Fuß setzt, wo es dann 2-3 Sekunden dauert bis ich wieder eingeklickt bin. Das fühlt sich dann schon mal wie 20 Sekunden an . Aber eventuell auch nur weil man als Nur-Klicki-Fahrer sich wie ein Beinamputierter vorkommt, wenn der Fuß nicht eingeklickt ist. Aber ein wirklich kritischen Moment hatte ich dadurch noch nie. Ich klicke also ganz selten aus und eigentlich nur als Vorsichtsmaßnahme. Sind für die hinter mir fahrenden immer nette Momente, wenn das Bike mal richtig quer kommt und beide Füße auf der Pedale stehen . Ich pflege den Klickimechanismus allerdings auch immer sehr sorgfältig und die Cleats unter den Schuhen auch. Ist natürlich alles Makulatur, wenn eine Schlammschlacht ansteht. Hatte mal den Fall, wieder für die anderen sehr lustig, als ich ganz normal anhalten wollte und nicht ausklicken konnte, weil in der sehr klebrigen Lehmschicht unter den Schuhen ein kleiner Steinbrocken das Klicki blockiert. Der Boden war matschig und ich anschließend auch. Das ist allerdings in über 20 Jahren nur einmal passiert.
Wenn ich heute anfangen würde, dann wahrscheinlich auch mit Flat.


----------



## Jedem (10. April 2017)

Alles


----------



## xyzHero (10. April 2017)

Jedem schrieb:


> Alles



So, nachdem nun Alles von Jedem gesagt wurde, kann hier zu, oder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

OldenBiker schrieb:


> Generell sind alle Tricks, die mit Flats gemacht werden, auch mit Klickies möglich, wenn auch mehr Übung dazu gehört. Man muss sich nur blind auf die Pedalsysteme verlassen können, egal ob Klick oder Flat.


Ich bin nun wirklich kein Klickiegegner und der Meinung, dass jeder das fahren sollte welches er besser findet, aber das mit den Tricks ist nun wirklich entweder Unwissenheit oder Ignoranz. Wurde von @Yeti666 schon genannt, hab noch keinen Tsunami Backflip mit klickies gesehen.  Klar wahrscheinlich meinste du die ganzen "normalen" Sachen. Aber war ist schon normal? Für mich zb der Powerdrift und der ist für mich mit Klickies sehr, sehr schwierig. 



xyzHero schrieb:


> So, nachdem nun Alles von Jedem gesagt wurde, kann hier zu, oder


 Jap noch ne Zusammenfassung, damit man nicht alle 328 Seiten lesen muss..

Fazit:

Vorteil Klickies:
- bessere Bindung zum Pedal: 
   dadurch höhere Kontrolle auf dem Trail und normalen Sprüngen; kein Sturz durch Pedalverlust					   
- wenn man es kann: Runder Tritt (laut einer Studie bei RRfahrern kommt der hauptsächlich beim Antritt in einen Sprint zum tragen: "ziehen")
Nachteil Klickies:
- höheres Risiko beim Sturz sich mit dem Rad zu verheddern
- Gefahr, dass man gewisse Fahrtechniken "falsch" erlernt
- Umfallen im Stehen am Anfang oder bei Matsch
- Bei sehr niedrigen Temperaturen braucht man einen extrem guten Schuh, das die Bindung hervorragend als "Kältebrücke" fungiert

Vorteil Flats:
- Einfachere, anfängerfreundlichere Handhabung (Absteigen - Aufsteigen), Notfallfuß
- Schwierigeres aber "sauberes" Erlernen der Basics
- Fortgeschrittene Tricks nur mit Flats möglich
Nachteile:
- Pedalverlust auf dem Trail
- kein runder Tritt
- niedrigere Kontrolle auf dem Trail

Wechsel von Flats auf Klickies leicht, andersrum schwierig.

Findet das Zustimmung und können wir Beginnern als Konsens Flats empfehlen?


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> - Pedalverlust auf dem Trail



Nein. Bei Pedalverlust hast du schlicht und ergreifend Technikmängel....


----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

Sorry, aber wegen des Gags mit dem Tsunami Backflip habe ich mir gerade fast vor Lachen in die Hose gemacht.
Ist natürlich wichtig darauf hin zu weisen, gerade wo die Jungs in der Vorbereitung für den Tsunami Backflip sich hier die Tips abholen.
Also: Bitte keinen Tsunami Backflip mit Klickis üben, gibt sonst Punktabzug in der B-Note


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (10. April 2017)

Klickies können auch Knieproblemem vorbeugen, da sie den Fuß immer gleich positionieren, was man beim Flat (hab beides gefahren) nicht immer sagen kann.

Flats hingegen kann man in der Position versetzen angepasst an die jeweilige Situation, berghoch effizient zentral über der Achse und bergrunter mittig auf dem Pedal (entlastet die Wadenmuskulatur).

Als Schuh kann ich nur den hier empfehlen.

https://www.bike24.de/p1149258.html

Guter Gripp auf Flats und Klickies und auch im Gelände, ich finde den Schuh vom gesamten Konzept extrem durchdacht.

Auch die Pedale hat im ausgeklicktem Zustand noch Gripp.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=145395;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid=0;pgc=0

Außerdem durch die volle Auftrittsfläche bessere Kraftübertragung als die Shimano AM und dazu noch weniger schmutzanfällig.


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Nein. Bei Pedalverlust hast du schlicht und ergreifend Technikmängel....


Hauptsache mal provoziert. Spars dir Mann. Erstens war das allgemein gehalten und zweitens kann sowas immer mal passieren, weil zu schnell und zu viel Gerümpel auf dem Trail, dass es einen mal aus den Pedalen hebelt oder ne verkackte Landung oder ein Kicker der abartig scheiße gebaut ist. Wenn dir sowas noch nicht passiert ist, fährst du wie ne Oma..



DR_Z schrieb:


> Sorry, aber wegen des Gags mit dem Tsunami Backflip habe ich mir gerade fast vor Lachen in die Hose gemacht.
> Ist natürlich wichtig darauf hin zu weisen, gerade wo die Jungs in der Vorbereitung für den Tsunami Backflip sich hier die Tips abholen.
> Also: Bitte keinen Tsunami Backflip mit Klickis üben, gibt sonst Punktabzug in der B-Note


 mit den Extremen kann man gut Logiklücken aufzeigen..



OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Klickies können auch Knieproblemem vorbeugen, da sie den Fuß immer gleich positionieren, was man beim Flat (hab beides gefahren) nicht immer sagen kann.



Ist es nicht andersrum? Nämlich dass schlecht eingestellte Klickies die Knieprobleme verursachen?


----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

Hi OldShatterhand
gut zusammengetragen aber...
Habe leider einige Bikes und Schuhe, was halt in einem Radfahrerleben so zusammen kommt, und alles in SPD.
Was die kranken Brüder so bauen hat nicht immer den besten Qualitätsstandard. Weiß das auch aus eigener Erfahrung.
In Test sind die Pedale aber nicht als Sieger aufgefallen, auch nicht bei der Schmutzanfälligkeit. Woran liegt das?


----------



## hardtails (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Hauptsache mal provoziert. Spars dir Mann. Erstens war das allgemein gehalten und zweitens kann sowas immer mal passieren, weil zu schnell und zu viel Gerümpel auf dem Trail, dass es einen mal aus den Pedalen hebelt oder ne verkackte Landung oder ein Kicker der abartig scheiße gebaut ist. Wenn dir sowas noch nicht passiert ist, fährst du wie ne Oma..



nein. 
dann ist deine Technik wie die einer Oma
 und für das Verhalten würde dir jeder Oma kräftig die Löffel langziehen.


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)




----------



## DR_Z (10. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> Ist es nicht andersrum? Nämlich dass schlecht eingestellte Klickies die Knieprobleme verursachen?


Das ist übrigens ein interessantes Argument. Ich habe seit vielen Jahren wiederkehrende Knieprobleme so dass ich sogar mit dem Lauftraining über Monate aussetzen muss. Ein Messer laß ich aufgrund der orthopädischen Beratung durch eine wirkliche Kapazität nicht an meine Knie ran. Die Zugbewegung bei den Klickis öffnet den Gelenkspalt und verbessert die Gelenkschmierung wodurch ich durchgehend Radeln konnte und mein Orthopäde sogar über den therapeutischen Effekt erstaunt ist.


----------



## _Vader (10. April 2017)

Radfahren allgemein ist ja ganz gut fürs Knie, besonders im Vergleich mit anderen Sportarten. Will dein Szenario ja auch gar nicht angreifen. Hab das obige nur gehört, also will ichs nicht verfechten. Kann mir nur ganz gut vorstellen, dass eine schlechte Einstellung das Knie in eine unnatürlcihe position zwingt und dass man die nicht unbedingt bemerkt, wenn diese minimal ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loki1987 (10. April 2017)

Ihr redet ja prinzipiell auch über zwei grundverschiedene Ausgangslagen. Nämlich "korrekte Nutzung" vs "falsche Nutzung". Insofern hat natürlich beides absolut seine Berechtigung. Kann schaden und kann helfen.
Schwimmen ist ja auch gesund, obwohl man als Nichtschwimmer durchaus ertrinken kann


----------



## RetroRider (10. April 2017)

skwal83 schrieb:


> Nein. Bei Pedalverlust hast du schlicht und ergreifend Technikmängel....


Pedalgewinde nach jeder Fahrt nachziehen - zumindest am Anfang.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Was die kranken Brüder so bauen hat nicht immer den besten Qualitätsstandard. Weiß das auch aus eigener Erfahrung.



Das mag stimmen, ist wohl gegenwärtig aber wohl nicht mehr der Fall



DR_Z schrieb:


> In Test sind die Pedale aber nicht als Sieger aufgefallen, auch nicht bei der Schmutzanfälligkeit.


Dann schau doch mal was die Jungs und Mädels im Enduro und Downhillbereich mehr oder Minder durch die Bank weg fahren, wenn es sich um Klickpedale handelt. Crankbrothers, selbst wenn sie sonst von Shimano gesponsert werden (teilweise). Das sich der Cleatmechanismus durch die offene Bauform weniger leicht zusetzt ist wohl offensichtlich, wenn das in den "Test" nicht erwähnt wird, lässt mich das an deren Seriösität zweifeln.

Damit will ich Shimano nicht schlecht machen, mir persönlich sagen die CB mehr zu aus den zuvor genannten Gründen, auch die Kraftübertragung ist besser, weil der Fuß vollflächig aufsteht, bei Shimano nimmt nur der Bereich vom Cleat den Druck auf, selbst bei den AM Pedalen. Die Eggbeater sind diesbezüglich natürlich nicht besser als die Shimano, wobei diese aber seitens Gewicht und noch geringerer Verschmutzungsanfälligkeit punkten.

Vorteilhaft finde ich auch die leichte Beweglichkeit/das Spiel, das/die man bei den CB Pedalen generell hat.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2017)

@ vader: Dafür gibt es sowas: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=bikefitting
Zumal du ja auch dann nicht merken würdest, wenn du falsch am Flatpedal stehst. 
Ich hatte übrigens noch nie Knieprobleme mit oder durch Cleatpedale.


----------



## _Vader (11. April 2017)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Pedalgewinde nach jeder Fahrt nachziehen - zumindest am Anfang.



oh man, jetzt hab ichs erst verstanden.. Spaßvögel.. War ja klar, dass ich meinte "der Fuß verliert den Pedalkontakt" - Ihr Dipplschisser 



OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> @ vader: Dafür gibt es sowas: http://www.ergon-bike.com/de/product.html?a=bikefitting
> Zumal du ja auch dann nicht merken würdest, wenn du falsch am Flatpedal stehst.
> Ich hatte übrigens noch nie Knieprobleme mit oder durch Cleatpedale.


Hab ja nicht behauptet, dass es ein generelles oder häufiges Problem ist. Also alles gut.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (11. April 2017)

Hab ich auch nicht so aufgefasst.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (11. April 2017)

_Vader schrieb:


> oh man, jetzt hab ichs erst verstanden.. Spaßvögel.. War ja klar, dass ich meinte "der Fuß verliert den Pedalkontakt" - Ihr Dipplschisser
> 
> 
> Hab ja nicht behauptet, dass es ein generelles oder häufiges Problem ist. Also alles gut.


Die Steilvorlage auszulassen wäre abba auch ne Todsünde gewesen!


----------



## systemgewicht (11. April 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> Die Zugbewegung bei den Klickis öffnet den Gelenkspalt und verbessert die Gelenkschmierung wodurch ich durchgehend Radeln konnte und mein Orthopäde sogar über den therapeutischen Effekt erstaunt ist.


Das ist interessant und bestätigt ein Gefühl, das ich auch selber habe:
Wenn das Knie sich mal komisch anfühlt, als ob ein Druck darauf lastet, dann gehe ich bewusst/unbewusst in den "Zug" Modus und lindere damit dieses Gefühl!


----------



## morhedin (12. April 2017)

Seit dem Umstieg von Flat auf Klick habe ich auch keine Knieprobleme mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (12. April 2017)

Mal ne Frage an die Klickfraktion: Ich fahre ja die Exustar Wechselpedale, wo der Schuh einggeklickt eigentlich ziemlich breit auf der Pedale steht. Ich bekomme so nach 30-40Km oder auch Wetterabhängig früher wenns wärmer ist, immer ein Druckgefühl und zwar genau da wo die Einklickvorrichtung ist, habe dann das Gefühl wenn ich jetzt nicht ausklicke bekomme ich ne Riesenblase. Ich fahr dann einfach 5km auf der Flatseite und Zwar viel weiter Richtung Hacke stehend und das Druckgefühl ist danach wieder weg. 
Meine Frage: Sind meine Schuhe so schlecht ( Vaude Kelby) oder ist das normal, das man irgendwann diesen Druck verspürt da wo die Klickies sitzen und wenn, was macht ihr dagegen??


----------



## Hammer-Ali (12. April 2017)

Klingt als sei der Schuh zu weich.


----------



## hardtails (12. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Meine Frage: Sind meine Schuhe so schlecht ( Vaude Kelby) oder ist das normal, das man irgendwann diesen Druck verspürt da wo die Klickies sitzen und wenn, was macht ihr dagegen??



genau aus diesem grund bin ich wieder auf flats gewechselt. hatte das auch, nur leider wars nur kurz druck und danach nur schmerzen dank kaputter füße. und das nach wenigen kilometer. mein schuh war bretthart. hatte es dann zeitweise mit zusätzlicher polsterung zw einlage und clickteil probiert. hat aber auch nix gebracht
bei flats ist mir das unbekannt...


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (12. April 2017)

Ich hatte weder mit extrem harter Carbonsohle mit dem Raceschuh noch mit den Northwaveschuhen Druckprobleme, auch nie mit meinen alten weicheren Shimano Tourenschuh.


----------



## DR_Z (12. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Klickfraktion: Ich fahre ja die Exustar Wechselpedale, wo der Schuh einggeklickt eigentlich ziemlich breit auf der Pedale steht. Ich bekomme so nach 30-40Km oder auch Wetterabhängig früher wenns wärmer ist, immer ein Druckgefühl und zwar genau da wo die Einklickvorrichtung ist, habe dann das Gefühl wenn ich jetzt nicht ausklicke bekomme ich ne Riesenblase. Ich fahr dann einfach 5km auf der Flatseite und Zwar viel weiter Richtung Hacke stehend und das Druckgefühl ist danach wieder weg.
> Meine Frage: Sind meine Schuhe so schlecht ( Vaude Kelby) oder ist das normal, das man irgendwann diesen Druck verspürt da wo die Klickies sitzen und wenn, was macht ihr dagegen??


Ich denke, dass man das Problem nicht verallgemeinern kann. Die Fußformen sind natürlich unterschiedlich und die Innensohle in den MTB-Schuhen ist natürlich nach dem "Standardfuß" der jeweiligen Schuhfirma geformt. Da sind Abweichungen wahrscheinlich und eventuell führen diese dann auch zu Schmerzen. Ich denke bei Vaude wissen die schon wie steif ein guter Klickischuh sein muss.
*In deinem Fall hilft wahrscheinlich ein Gang zum Orthopäden um zumindest dein individuelles Problem abzuklären.*
Ich persönlich fahre schon ewig Klickis und komme mit Schuhen von Shimano, habe 6 Paare in verschiedenen Ausführungen, sowie von Lake und Northwave bestens zurecht auch bei Strecken, wo ich 100 km quasi am Stück fahre. Auch mit Raceklickis, die nur aus dem Einklickmechanismus bestehen.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (12. April 2017)

@Nomadbiker : https://www.sq-lab.com/shop/Einlegesohlen/ Egal ob Flat oder nicht, empfehlenswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomadbiker (12. April 2017)

OK, danke für die Infos. Es ist jetzt auch nicht so das ich an dem Druckgefühl was sich nach 30-40km einstellt, sterben würde, aber mich interessiert es halt ob das Normal ist.
Ich hab auch nix dagegen beim Biken zu leiden, daß gehört für mich schon dazu beim MTB-fahren.
Von der Logik her ist es halt auch der Punkt wo die meiste Kraft übertragen wird und wo es dann auch am wärmsten wird im Schuh, deshalb ist es schon ein geiles Gefühl nach der Tour endlich die Schuhe auszuziehen.
Die Sohle vom Vaude Kelby empfinde ich schon als hart aber nicht so hart wie ein reiner Raceschuh.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (12. April 2017)

Das sollte trotzdem mMn nicht sein.

Wenn ich das richtig deute was Vaude angibt, liegt es am Schuh.
Fahrradreise - moderat
Fahrradreise - abenteuer
Fahrradfahren im Alltag

Die haben auch richtige MTB Schuhe, da steht dann auch:
Mountainbike
Mountainbike
Radreisen/Radtouren

https://www.vaude.com/de-DE/Produkte/Schuhe/Bikeschuhe/Taron-AM?number=203490100370


----------



## burki111 (12. April 2017)

Kann ja verstehen, wenn man froh ist, nach einer langen Ski- oder Klettertour seine Füße wieder lüften zu dürfen, doch bei einem Bikeschuh (egal ob fürs Flat- oder Klickpedal) sollte das nicht der Fall sein.
Ich kann nur anraten, einen passenderen Schuh zu suchen.
Auch ich habe weder mit SPD noch mit SPD-L solche Probleme wie Du und fahre (gerade mit dem Rennrad) viele Stunden nonstop.


----------



## Nomadbiker (13. April 2017)

OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Das sollte trotzdem mMn nicht sein.


Ja danke für den Tip, habs auch grad gelesen auf der Vaude Homepage. Die Vaude Kelby sind halt mehr Allrounder, und auch gut zum Laufen geeignet-d.h. die Sohle wird nicht hart genug sein für meine Zwecke und drückt dann halt nach einiger Zeit durch.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (13. April 2017)

Genau das ist meine Vermutung.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (13. April 2017)

Wenn die vom Budget her in Frage kommen, probier mal die Northwave Schuhe, die sind bequem und man kann gut drin laufen. Ich kenne keinen (Nicht-Race-) MTB Schuh der so gut durchdacht ist.


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. April 2017)

OldShatterhand81 schrieb:


> Genau das ist meine Vermutung.


Nein. Genau das ist MEINE Vermutung..


----------



## systemgewicht (13. April 2017)

Nomadbiker schrieb:


> und Zwar viel weiter Richtung Hacke stehend


Ich hatte alle meine Klickschuhe immer auf "Mitte des Verstellbereichs" eingestellt.

Als ich dann mal nachgelesen habe wie es richtig geht kam heraus, dass ich mit fast allen Schuhen an den hinteren Anschlag Richtung Hacke gehen muss mit der Platte. Seit ich das habe fühlen sich die Füße besser UND AUCH die Achillessehne.


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (13. April 2017)

Ist halt ein Kompromiss, tritteffizient unter dem dicken Zeh-Fußballen oder leicht dahinter was im Stehen angenehmer zu fahren ist.


----------



## _jordi6_ (16. April 2017)

Hi. Ich habe seit drei Monaten Flatpedale ( Reverse Escape ) und bin sehr zufrieden mit damit. Hab sie schon bei verschiedenen Wetterlagen getestet. Jetzt habe ich mir Five Ten Schuhe bestellt. 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (26. April 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Ich versuche mich derzeit an Flats zu gewöhnen (seit Januar), bin vorher 16 Jahre nur Clipless gefahren - es ist echt schwer, eingefahrene Muster zu durchbrechen. Kann oft die Spannung nicht halten, wenn es ruppig wird. Das ist dann ohne feste Bindung oft lustig anzuschauen. Ansonsten finde ich den Unterschied nun nicht so gewaltig, was Tritteffizienz angeht. Es findet halt keine Zugphase statt - inwieweit die am Vortrieb beteiligt ist, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden.


So, am WE wieder zwei Touren clipless, beide mit technischen Passagen abwärts wie höhengleich. Komme clipless einfach wesentlich besser klar. Einzig an ganz steilen Passagen sind Flats eine Erleichterung für das Kopfkino.
Aber es haut mich nicht mehr überall aus den Pedalen, gerade auf Wurzeltrails. Vielleicht passen Hardtail und Flats auch einfach nicht zusammen.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (7. Mai 2017)

DR_Z schrieb:


> In Test sind die Pedale aber nicht als Sieger aufgefallen, auch nicht bei der Schmutzanfälligkeit. Woran liegt das?



http://enduro-mtb.com/4-klickpedale-im-vergleichstest/


----------



## gabarinza (9. Mai 2017)

Die MAVIC Pedale sollen wirklich großartig funktionieren. Kenne einige die von CB und Shimano umgestiegen sind. Sind momentan bei bike24 im Angebot. Hätte ich mir nicht gerade neue Shimano gekauft würde ich nicht lange zögern.

https://www.bike24.de/1.php?content=8;product=145996;menu=1000,2,142,91;mid[21]=1

Kann es sein dass die auslaufen? Auf der Mavic Homepage kann ich keine Pedale (mehr) finden.


----------



## flametop (9. Mai 2017)

Das sind einfach nur umgelabelte Time Pedale. Das Original gibts auch noch günstiger


----------



## scth (11. Mai 2017)

Seit ich mitte der Neunziger mit dem Mountenbiken begann, fahre ich mit Klickpedalen. Anfangs mit SPD und später mit Crankbrothers, die ich heute noch bevorzuge.

Früher fuhr ich hauptsächlich im einfachen Gelände, wo sich mir die Frage nach Flats gar nie stellte. Seit ein paar Jahren fuhr ich vermehrt anspruchvollere Trails, in welchen ich bei gewissen schwierigen Passagen ausklicken musste. So habe ich testweise Kombipedale probiert, wobei mich die Pedalsuche nervte. Sehr zufrieden bin ich mittlerweile mit den Crankbrothers Mallet E, die beim Ausklicken noch genügend Grip bieten.


----------



## frogmatic (12. Mai 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Vielleicht passen Hardtail und Flats auch einfach nicht zusammen.


Vielleicht nicht für jeden


----------



## paddler (15. Mai 2017)

Servus,

hab mich auch einige Zeit damit beschäftigt und bin im Moment bei HT D1 gelandet:
https://images.internetstores.de/products//596782/01/10f4d8/HT_Duo_D1_Pedale_rot[1470x849].jpg?forceSize=true&forceAspectRatio=true
http://www.ht-components.com/ht_portal/product/list?cname=pedal&cname2=dh/fr/4x&productCname=DUO
Haben auf der Click und nIcht-Click Seite Pins. Miit Flatschuhen auf der 5 Pin click-Seite noch brauchbar Halt und wenn man mit den click-Schuhen (weiche Sohle vorausgesetzt)  erst mal die Flat Seite erwischt ist das auch kein Beinbruch. Man kann sich sortieren sobald es das Gelände wieder zulässt, einfach eine halbe Pedalumdrehung ohne Schuh machen und man hat zuverlässig die andere Seite des Pedals.
Sicher keine Top Lösung für reine Racer oder Downhiller, für mich als Tourenfahren mit gelegentlichen Escapaden in unterschiedliche Richtungen aber im Moment  eine brauchbare Zwischenlösung die mit beiden Schuhsorten brauchbar funktioniert.
Beim Cube RFR fehlen mit die Pins auf der click-Seite...

Flo


----------



## OldShatterhand81 (15. Mai 2017)

Hätte ich die mal vorher gesehen


----------



## jazznova (22. Mai 2017)

Ich bin nach langer Zeit auch auf Flat umgestiegen aber irgendwie werde ich nicht Warm damit.
Ich finde gerade bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen oder schnelle Trails ist man angeklickt besser unterwegs.
Werde wohl auch wieder zu Klick wechseln - mal die Mallet testen, da Eggbeater für mich bisher am angenehmsten war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tellaNu (26. Mai 2017)

Ist ja eine der ältesten Diskussionen überhaupt, deshalb möche ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben. Ich ziehe Flatpedale vor, weil ich flexibler bin und auch mal absteigen und komfortabel gehen kann. Fühl mich so auch sicherer.


----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2017)

jazznova schrieb:


> Ich bin nach langer Zeit auch auf Flat umgestiegen aber irgendwie werde ich nicht Warm damit.
> Ich finde gerade bei schnellen Wurzelpassagen oder schnelle Trails ist man angeklickt besser unterwegs.
> Werde wohl auch wieder zu Klick wechseln - mal die Mallet testen, da Eggbeater für mich bisher am angenehmsten war.



Zweifellos, auf schnellen technisch leichten Ballerstrecken oder an Hardtails wo es hinten mehr rappelt sind Klicks klar im Vorteil. Auf technischen, langsamen Stolperstrecken sind Flats wieder im Vorteil weil man den schneller unten ist... Das Einsatzgebiet entscheidet mit, finde ich.


----------



## jazznova (26. Mai 2017)

Da mein Terrain eher die schnellen und flowigen Trails sind, wird es wohl auch gegen die Flats gehen.
Was mir auch aufgefallen ist bzw. deswegen habe ich Flats auch getestet, ich habe Probleme mit dem Knie und dachte es wird besser, das ist in meinem Fall leider nicht so,ich habe öfters nicht die korrekte Position und bekomme das mit Stechen im Knie quittiert. Daher hatte ich auch von SPD auf Eggbeater gewechselt, das war ein guter Entschluss.
Aber Flats haben wie oben schon erwähnt ihre Vorzüge, daher wird es ein ähnlicher Schuh wie die 5/10 und das Mallet Enduro Pedal....in der Hoffnung alles wird besser


----------



## talybont (26. Mai 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zweifellos, auf schnellen technisch leichten Ballerstrecken oder an Hardtails wo es hinten mehr rappelt sind Klicks klar im Vorteil. Auf technischen, langsamen Stolperstrecken sind Flats wieder im Vorteil weil man den schneller unten ist... Das Einsatzgebiet entscheidet mit, finde ich.


Hier kosten Flats Zeit und Flow - mein Reden.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## S-H-A (26. Mai 2017)

talybont schrieb:


> Hier kosten Flats Zeit und Flow - mein Reden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk



Bei mir kommen enge Kehren häufiger mal vor, da würde ich mir mit Klicks in die Hose kacken wenn es neben mir steil runter geht. Von daher bevorzuge ich Flats.


----------



## hardtails (26. Mai 2017)

S-H-A schrieb:


> Zweifellos, auf schnellen technisch leichten Ballerstrecken oder an Hardtails wo es hinten mehr rappelt sind Klicks klar im Vorteil. .



Nicht wirklich weil du bei dem einsaatzbereich das spiel des systems besonders spürst.
wenn du es nicht anders kennst stört das vielleicht nicht.
bist du ne richtige verbindung zum rad gewöhnt fühlt sich das übel an. 

außerdem würde ich fast behaupten ich hab das click pedal in solchen stellen häufiger verloren als das flat, letzters noch nie.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmartin532 (2. Oktober 2017)

Ich hoffe der Thread ist noch heiß... hab alle eure Argumente bis zur Hälfte durchgelesen bis mir die Streiterei zu blöd wurde.

Aber vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der meine Fragestellung zum Thema beantworten kann:
Ich fahre MTB seit ... ja, 30 Jahre sind es bestimmt her. Damals noch voll hart. Federgabel war noch nicht geboren oder ein abartiger Luxus, Hinterradfeder kannte man noch gar nicht... Egal, auf jeden Fall fahre ich schon immer Klickies in verschiedenen Varianten. Komme gut damit zurecht und kann allen Argumenten dafür oder dagegen zustimmen. Man hat in meinen Augen Beste Kontrolle über das Bike, in jeder Situation. In schweren Passagen komme ich unter Umständen schlecht wieder drauf, wenn man fahrlässigerweise mal an einem blöden Eck angehalten hat und es sofort knackig technisch und dann noch steil weitergehen soll... weg kommen ist nicht das Problem. Das seitliche ausrasten kommt irgendwann automatisch. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Mechanismus ordentlich gewartet wird und nach jeder Reinigung auch geölt wird.
Aber das ist ja  nicht meine Frage. Seit nem Jahr oder so habe ich den Bikepark für mich entdeckt. Technische Strecken und Airtime sind da schon geil zu machen. Mit den Klickies hüpft man herrlich über die Tables ohne Angst das Bike zu verlieren. Das ging bislang alles mit nem ordentlichen MTB-Fully aus 2006. Nach nem Tripp nach Leogang waren mir die Grenzen des Bikes klar. Unten ist man froh, wenn man den Lenker loslassen konnte und man nicht abgeschüttekt wurde. Jetzt hab ich mir ein geiles Demo 8 gekauft und stehe vor der Herausforderung Flats ranzumachen oder bei Klickies zu bleiben. Ein Familienmitglied fährt schon immer mit Flats und würde das Demo auch ab und zu gerne bewegen. Würde ich ihm gerne gewähren, zweifle aber, ob ich mich, wenn man mal von Klickies versaut wurde, wieder an Flats gewöhnen kann und ob man dann die Tables überhaupt springen kann ohne das Bike zu verlieren... wie gesagt, der Fahrstil ist versaut. Das Bike hängt mit Klickies eh an den Füssen und kommt automatisch mit. Das Demo wiegt trotz Carbon ne ganze Schaufel mehr.
Ich bin keine 20 mehr und hab echt muffe, dass mir das Ding unter dem Arsch davon plumpst...
Was meint ihr dazu?
Ach ja: Kombis kommen nicht in Frage. Das taugt in meinen Augen nicht. Wechseln find ich auch doof...


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (3. Oktober 2017)

kmartin532 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der Thread ist noch heiß... hab alle eure Argumente bis zur Hälfte durchgelesen bis mir die Streiterei zu blöd wurde.
> 
> Aber vielleicht gibt es jemanden, der meine Fragestellung zum Thema beantworten kann:
> Ich fahre MTB seit ... ja, 30 Jahre sind es bestimmt her. Damals noch voll hart. Federgabel war noch nicht geboren oder ein abartiger Luxus, Hinterradfeder kannte man noch gar nicht... Egal, auf jeden Fall fahre ich schon immer Klickies in verschiedenen Varianten. Komme gut damit zurecht und kann allen Argumenten dafür oder dagegen zustimmen. Man hat in meinen Augen Beste Kontrolle über das Bike, in jeder Situation. In schweren Passagen komme ich unter Umständen schlecht wieder drauf, wenn man fahrlässigerweise mal an einem blöden Eck angehalten hat und es sofort knackig technisch und dann noch steil weitergehen soll... weg kommen ist nicht das Problem. Das seitliche ausrasten kommt irgendwann automatisch. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Mechanismus ordentlich gewartet wird und nach jeder Reinigung auch geölt wird.
> ...


Wo ist das Problem, die Pedale umzumontieren?
Ich bin selbst gerade von Flat auf meistenteils Kick umgestiegen und je nach Einsatz kommen andere Pedale dran. So einen Downhiller wirst du vermutlich nicht jeden Tag nutzen und hin und wieder Pedale zu wechseln sollte doch drin sein.


----------



## Pilatus (3. Oktober 2017)

probiers doch aus mit den Flats?
ein paar mal hin und her schrauben funktioniert schon.
Dir würde es wahrscheinlich auch gut tun die Fahrtechnik auf Vordermann zu bringen.


----------



## _Vader (3. Oktober 2017)

Kann mich da nur anschließen. Probiers aus! Am Anfang vorsichtig, weil du wahrscheinlich ab und zu am Pedal ziehen wirst. Lass dir nochmal die Technik erklären, dann läuft das schon. Und wenn dir der Lernaufwand und so weiter doch zu viel ist, muss halt das Familienmitglied hin und wieder Pedale umschrauben.


----------



## kmartin532 (4. Oktober 2017)

Jo thanks für die Infos... so werd' ich's wohl machen. Wahrscheinlich wird's halb so wild


----------



## maurice_RM (5. November 2017)

Gibt auch die Möglichkeit Klickpedale durch einen Adapter auf einer Seite zu einem Platformpedal zu erweitern:

Cranckbrothers Mallet Race DH:
https://www.facebook.com/YLSBIKEPARTS/
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Flatpedal-A...287294?hash=item5b33cfe7fe:g:pBsAAOSwCU1YrLvb

Shiomano XT + XTR Pedale:
https://tatze-bike.com/


----------



## venschla (7. November 2017)

Servus,

ich fahre mit Klicks, immer ! Fühle mich dadurch sicher und mehr mit dem Bike verbunden, und da ich sie recht schwach eingestellt habe, ist das reflexartige absteigen überhaupt kein Problem.  
Was jetzt nun besser oder schlechter ist, muss jeder für sich selbst rausfinden. 

Gruß


----------



## kmartin532 (7. November 2017)

Genauso geht es mir auch. Wobei mein linker Knöchel an dem Bike immer an der Kurbel reibt und ich nach dem Einsatz 2 Wochen Probleme hab. Jemand auch so ein Problem? Gibt es verschiedene Kurbelformen oder so? Pedale kann ich ja nicht anders montieren und die Schuhe sitzen ja auch mehr oder weniger fest am Punkt...


----------



## fone (8. November 2017)

Bei krummen Beinen könnten Knöchelprotektoren oder hochgezogene Schuhe helfen.


----------

